# Hello from an E.A. in Atascosa County



## Luke (Jun 23, 2009)

Recently initiated to the Atascosa Lodge 379. I am also new to Texas. Going to S.A.C. for mortuary science. I have lived in Illinois for most of my life. I barely know anyone way down here.


----------



## RJS (Jun 23, 2009)

Howdy!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jun 23, 2009)

WOW! You are a new Mason! It's an honor to have you here and please let me know if I may be of assistance.


----------



## Nate Riley (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome to Texas and the Craft!  I recently went through the degrees. You have a lot of good stuff to look forward to as you continue.


----------



## Luke (Jun 23, 2009)

@ RJS, nice Castle Greyskull.

As for everyone else thank you.


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Jun 24, 2009)

Welcome to the Forums.


----------



## rhitland (Jun 24, 2009)

good to have you Brother


----------



## owls84 (Jun 24, 2009)

Welcome aboard, good to have you looking around.


----------



## Luke (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you all for the worm welcomes.


----------

